# Medical Device Awareness Card live launch on 13 February 2019



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2019)

May be of interest 

https://www.change.org/p/airport-au...-insulin-pumps-at-airport-security/u/24127504


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 6, 2019)

You just got in before me Northie, I got the email from Change.org yesterday evening. About time, too.


----------



## Casper (Feb 8, 2019)

Ah - this looks great, I'm tired of being frisked in a private room!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 8, 2019)

This will be great if it eliminates issues at the airports.  Pumps don’t cause problems every time but it would be good to solve the problems that do arise.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 8, 2019)

Unbelievably Marrakesh airport didn't seem to care, just opened the gate and let me bypass the electronic arch! Security somewhat underwhelming....


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 9, 2019)

Many thanks. I have shamelessly copied the link to post it elsewhere. 

Doesn't seem like the sort of news to keep a secret.  Thanks again.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2019)

Pumps are common these days. I don't care how big the person that would try & pinch my pump. Big bother on . Don't try & stop me going on hols


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2019)

Now available! 

https://www.change.org/p/airport-au...-insulin-pumps-at-airport-security/u/24161391

The actual card:

https://www.caa.co.uk/uploadedFiles...Health/CAA_AOA_MedicalDeviceAwarenessCard.pdf


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks Northerner, and to those evening that have been active in getting this in place.

Usually the pump causes no issues, and a simple pat down in situ is given if I beep.
I do try to avoid the beep by making sure I wear no metal apart from rings.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 17, 2019)

This has now launched and can be downloaded from the link here: https://www.t1resources.uk/resources/item/medical-devices-awareness-card-for-airports/


----------



## Paul123 (Mar 5, 2019)

Many thanks for the link to the Medical Device Awareness Card. Thankfully when I've travelled from both Belfast airports to Glasgow & Berlin I have not had an issue with security re my insulin pump. They generally take a swab of the pump, scan the swab & subject me to a simple pat down. I'm flying to the USA later on this year & would be interested to hear if anyone has had any issues with security there.


----------

